# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Reconnaissance vocale : Game Commander 2 (avant achat d'un PC)

## Invit

Bonjour.

Aprs plusieurs essais infructueux dans d'autres forums, je pose ici une question  la fois simple et complique :

Quelqu'un a-t-il une exprience (positive ou ngative) sur l'utilisation ventuelle de "Game Commander 2" (logiciel d'il y a ... 10 ans  ::cry::  ! ) sous seven ? L'diteur a malheureusement mis la cl sous la porte, mais j'ai dj russi  le faire fonctionner sous Vista (dition "home") chez un camarade ; malheureusement je ne connais personne ayant seven pour essayer !

Merci d'avance.

 ::merci::

----------

